# Platty fry



## saiwong (6 mo ago)

Yesterday my Platy gave birth to about 45 fry !!!

Am I correct that the fry don't need to be fed for the first 2 days (just like guppy fry) ?

My question is that the fry just seem to just stay motionless, is this normal for the first few days ? 

The only time the fry move is 
dart-ing away from Mother Platty when she gets close. The fry move so quickly it it looks like they turn invisible for a split second before reappearing again in a safe spot.

Is this just normal when fry have just been born. This morning I am starting to see some fry moving "normally"


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Feed them finally crushed flakes.


----------

